# OT-a special day



## HARRY (Mar 23, 2000)

Ok Folks a little shamless plugging.Today is my 47th birthday.I need all the best wishes and congratulations y'all can muster up.OH MY God! I'am becoming my Dad.See if you can tell who's who.http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v640/barnabus/100_0368.jpg


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

Sooo. You're the one on the left? That ain't so bad...


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Happy Birthday!

Let the bells ring out! Let the banners fly! Better yet, bring on the dancing girls!!!

With my luck we'll get one of the guys here showing up in an Orion slave girl outfit. Run away!!!!  

Huzz


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Happy Birthday Harry! I'm not too far behind you. Only 4 years.

Eeeeewwwwww! I just got this visual of JohnP in a dress. Thanks Huzz!

MMM


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

HB, HH!


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR HARRY

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO

YOOOOOUUUUU!!

- GJS


----------



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

47 Smooches to you, Harry!!!! 

B-Day hugs from Da Queen!
Lisa


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Time to light the candles. Is your sprinkler system up to code? :tongue:


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Happy Boithday !
Tell yer dad we all said "hey!" :wave:


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Happy Birthday, Harry!! Tell your dad we like his pink shirt....or is that salmon? Either way, Happy Birthday!


----------



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Oh my Lord, are you OLD!!! Jeez, I can't believe how OLD you are! OLD? Yes, sir, you are ol- oh, wait...you said 47? Gee...I'm 47... never mind... oh, and happy birthday Harry!
BTW, from what I've heard, sounds like becoming your Dad isn't a bad thing!

Chris


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

Harry, what Lisa said.


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

HAPPY belated BIRTHDAY HARRY!! :hat:


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Oh my God, you mean I was graduating when you were born ?? what a revoltin' development !  

Ok, the one on the left is you, the other is a very well done plastic model, right ?
In any case, Happy belated birthday !! :hat:


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Happy Birthday, Harry. Hope you had a good one. :hat:


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

a belated happy birthday to ya Harry . get any cool models ???
hb


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Harry,


You're forty-seven years old and you're still playing with plastic models?

Good for you!

Happy Birthday, kid.


----------



## Sci-Fi-Modeler (Mar 22, 2005)

Well , a very Happy Birthday to you Harry. Hope you have lots more of them too. Just so you know i'm 6 yrs. ahead of you. LOL

Have lots of Cake

... Carl .....

.


----------



## HARRY (Mar 23, 2000)

Thank you all for the well wishes.It's nice to know who your friends are.All the birthday money is going to a good cause,2 new front tires for my truck.No models,dvd's,rare comics or anything that would bring a smile to this old wrinkled face.I'am older now and I have to get my priorities in order.It's time to act like the OLDER and wiser man that I'am.My family first,then me.It's not all me,me,me anymore.It's time to look into Medicare,funeral arrangements,Social Security,and Depends undergarments.I'am a lucky man.I have my health,the love of a good women and daughter and respect in the community.What more could one.............*%#@?/........Iam making my self sick.I hope ya'll don't buy this BS.I'am miserable,with a deadend job,a leech of a wife,a gold digging daughter and a town that would love to see me strung up in the highest pine tree.But I'am content or is that contenant.Oh well what ever,I just wanted to thank you all from the bottom of my cholesterol clogged heart.:drunk:


----------



## HARRY (Mar 23, 2000)

PS Ya'll know I was just funnin .Thanks to all of you.


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

HARRY said:


> ...miserable,with a deadend job,a leech of a wife,a gold digging daughter and a town that would love to see me strung up in the highest pine tree...thank you all from the bottom of my cholesterol clogged heart.


That Al Bundy is a hoot!


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Happy birthday Harry!


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Um, Harry...you were right about the town and the pine tree...


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

Hey Harry I know JUST what you mean I'm Celebrating my 39th Today BUT Sometimes I feel 89! Which reminds me of a Joke:

This 80 Year Old Man Walks in to a "Brothel" (gotta clean it up lol) Anyhoo The 80 YO Walks in to the Place and tells The Madame: "I wanna Buy Some P#$$*" the Madame Sez' "How Old Are You Sir?" The Old Guy Sez he's Eighty,The Madame Sez "Old Man,You've Had It." To which the Old Man Reaches for his Wallet and Sez' "Oh Well Whadda I Owe Ya'?"  Had to clean it Up BUT The Point is still the same
HAPPIEST OF BIRTHDAYS HARRY!

LONFAN/JOHN


----------

